# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  New baby!

## cyris69

I just got back from the Indianapolis MidWest Reptile show and got myself a half dollar sized baby  :Smile:  I hope its a male!

I will get some photos up soon once I let him relax from the car ride and new enclosure. So excited to finally have both a giant and dwarf pixie  :Smile:  Almost got a freaking HUGE tomato frog (~6") but just don't have the money.

----------


## cyris69

Pyxicephalus adspersus by Cyris69, on Flickr


Pyxicephalus adspersus by Cyris69, on Flickr


Pyxicephalus adspersus by Cyris69, on Flickr

Or check him out on my website Vigo » Frogland\
I'm assuming way to young to sex but I have a feeling that it will be a female, I hope male but either way I'm so glad I got him to finally complete my froggy collection.

He is quite the aggressive eater and wasted no time taking down a large cricket from across his 2gal tank. I know he is a little over 1 month old.

----------


## cyris69

Well, he seems to enjoy fingers quite a bit as well  :Wink:  I was doing my before bedtime rounds and there was still a cricket in there he was trying to catch so I was poking the cricket to move it toward him. He didn't seem to pay much attention to the cricket than he had my finger and got be about 4 times in quick recession then got the cricket. It was rather cute, I think he will be an easy tong feeder.

----------


## Tyler

Mine is a very easy tong feeder I got bit today drew blood lol love mine he's awesome yours is so cute a little hard to believe 20 days ago mine was smaller than that now he's outgrown a 10g :-/

----------



----------


## cyris69

Wow, I'm so excited! (not about being bit hard later on) though I can't wait to have another blob hopping around! I bought a used 20gal long for $7 just for the occasion.

----------


## Tyler

Yea I am about to get one this week and move him up (hoping he's a male)

----------


## cyris69

What are the tell-tell signs to differentiate a dwarf from a giant? This little guy was sold at the show as a giant with correct scientific name. He still looks similar to my dwarf, he has lighter coloration on his sides and an overall lighter appearance.

----------


## Kitten

> What are the tell-tell signs to differentiate a dwarf from a giant? This little guy was sold at the show as a giant with correct scientific name. He still looks similar to my dwarf, he has lighter coloration on his sides and an overall lighter appearance.


You definitely have a Giant (adspersus). I went to the Indianapolis show on Sunday (3rd) as well! I think I _may_ have picked up the "huge" tomato frog? LOL. He was the only one I saw there. I didn't see any Pyxie frogs, so the guy you picked up must have been the only one? The person I got my Tomato Frog from also had some cute baby pacmans (albino & green). My boyfriend talked me out of getting the green one. I still think $25 was reasonable for a little pacman. He also kept me from bringing home all the frogs I basically wanted. LOL!

There's also a good poster online that I had found some time ago that REALLY helps tell the difference between the two species, but I can't seem to find it at the moment. I'll continue searching and if I find it I will definitely post it.

----------



----------


## cyris69

Yeah, I was so tempted to get that tomato frog is was beautiful and huge (also one hell of a deal for the price and size) but my eye was set on a pixie. I spoke with Mostly Reptiles prior to the show and they brought the pixie and pacmans on my behalf since no one brings frogs anymore. They held the pixie for me so I got lucky. I almost got the albino but after already owning two pacs they are quite boring compared to pixies. 

I'd love to see that tomato all puffed up get some picture  :Smile: 

The petsmart here sells pacs for $15 which is the main reason I didn't pick up one of his.

You can check the vendor out here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mostl...48032268598433

Thanks for your search for that poster!
Yeah I feel you if I had a job I would have bought everything too but my girlfriend would have killed me. I have an interview Monday so hopefully I will be able to afford my addiction soon.

----------


## Kitten

Yup, that is who I talked to! They just had a card with an e-mail and no website or anything listed on it. Thanks for the FB link! I like to keep the previous owners up to date when I can so they know the critter is being well taken care of. 

I posted some new pictures on my thread I started. He's semi-puffed up. I didn't want to stress him out too much. I got him for $5 less then the table price. You really don't see adults for sale that often and a Tomato Frog had been on my want list for a little while! 

I don't go to the local PetSmart around here for a few reasons. If my boyfriend decides to do the "pet shop rounds" as I call them (We visit several pet stores in the area just to see what's there), then I will see what prices are on some of the Pacmans or wait "patiently" until the next reptile show. lol. I want to try to get one of each morph.  :Smile: 

I'm still looking for that poster...

----------


## cyris69

Working on his 29gallon tank. Just finished caulking the bowed 4inch high plexiglass aquatic section. So I hope its sealed since I've never done it before, though won't know for 24 hours  :Frown: 

I'm thinking I might put my big dwarf in there for the time being and leave him in the 2.5gal for another month but the way I have the tank separated he will have ~12 gallons of burrow space so maybe just move him in when it's done. The underwater 3gallon filter came today so I'm going to do a test fill with water and have the filter going to make sure there are no leaks.

----------


## Tyler

I'd be surprised if he lasted a month in a 2.5 gal mines gotten big very very fast

----------


## cyris69

He has seemed to nearly double in size since I got him 5 days ago. He is off and on with tong feeding and I want him to not work too hard for his food.

----------


## daltar08

Adorable, nice color!

----------



----------


## cyris69

Thanks! Ok here is the tank so far. I needs a bit more substrate and plants. I bow divided almost half the tank and made the water level 4 inches high ~4.5 gallons of water. Since I had to transfer my scorpions to a 20gal long I reused their substrate in here. I skimmed off the top 2" of coco from their tank and used what was below. Wondering what plants I want to put in here that are safe, are there any aquatic plants I can add? I'd love a lilly pad  :Wink: 



Found the underwater filter and it works very well and completely silent.

----------


## cyris69

Also, is it ok to leave earth worms in the tank? I'd like to make this a viv at some point. My isopods are breeding pretty well now and I want to add them and worms to the substrate.

----------


## daltar08

i have an isopod colony, is it ok to have isopods in the tank, do they benefit the frog like they due with inverts?

----------


## cyris69

Yes, they are beneficial to a viv ecosystem or just to eat leftover stuff and help prevent mold. I just bought a pothos and some ivy. I want to know if I can use Miracle Grow organic choice mixed with my coco-fiber to keep my plants alive or will they grow in just coco-fiber

----------


## cyris69



----------


## daltar08

awesome!

----------



----------


## cyris69

Thanks, I just added a few handfuls of organic potting soil to help the plants out since coco has zero nutrients. I managed to get the water very dirty  :Frown:  

Not sure how I'm going to make the slope so he can get out.

----------


## daltar08

do what i did, cut some pieces of aquarium plant (fake) and glue them so he can clime up onto them and out of the pool, i used a hot glue gun. Leave enough space on both sides so if he swims under it he doesnt get trapped and he can just swim to the other side. see what i did in the picture?

----------



----------


## cyris69

I will try and make something similar to yours. How often is he in the water swimming or floating? If I put a gold fish or molly in there will he dive for it?

Wonder if I can just use a normal aquarium siphon to get the coco out of the water?

----------


## cyris69

Well, I put him in the farthest side from the coco in the water he dived to the bottom then climbed out just fine. the vines in the water helped him too.

EDIT:
You don't change the water everyday do you since you have the filter?

----------


## daltar08

> Well, I put him in the farthest side from the coco in the water he dived to the bottom then climbed out just fine. the vines in the water helped him too.
> 
> EDIT:
> You don't change the water everyday do you since you have the filter?



No actually im not sure when i should change the water, i better look into that, he doesnt dive for the fish every one in awhile i will net him one and throw it in front ok him

----------


## cyris69

Ok, cool. I figure since they wont be staying in it constantly you could probably get away with a month at least between changes. Or do it like a fish tank and replace 25% of the water every few weeks. Not to mention the filter will help out quite a bit, I need to get some carbon pellets to add in the filter.

I'm very tempted to pick up a fish liek a pretty molly or something to put in there maybe two and have it just for looks and he can eat them if he wants.

----------


## daltar08

get something that isnt gonna die like a feeder goldfish, i have _WhiteCloud Mountain Minnows in my swimming area right now!_

----------


## cyris69

I just picked up two platy's and 8 feeder guppies(baby fancy's) the local petstore here was having a buy one get one for a penny any freshwater fish. Also get a 25% discount there.

----------


## cyris69

It's pretty cool having something that doubles as a fish tank and frog tank. My girlfriend wants fish and I want frogs now we can have both  :Wink: 

I might have to pick up a mini heater at some point but my homes stays ~74 all day and plus the 12 hrs on/off of the 12watt bulb

----------


## cyris69



----------


## daltar08

> 



Make sure that the water is up to the level of your plexiglass that way if for some reason he cant get up over the vine you can just hop out

----------


## cyris69

Good point, it is all the way to the top. I will make sure to check it often. I just honestly don't see him going for a swim but who knows. Do you notice your little guy going for a swim very often?
It looks like the way in and out is blocked but most fo the middle is completely open for him to get in and out.

----------


## daltar08

I find him hanging ou around pool alot he jumps in sometimes yes but quickly gets out

----------


## Tyler

mine soaks a lot but never really "hops away" he's always waiting for me to open that top lol

----------


## cyris69

I think he tried to catch a fish because I found a baby guppy on the substrate or it jumped out... I hate waiting for a fish tank to cycle mine is going through the bacteria bloom already so its cloudy.

----------


## cyris69

How long can one of these frogs stay in the water? He can swim and float just fine. I scared him and he jumped into the water and I was watching him try to get out and he could not but finally did when he was able to get his front legs over the lip. The water is right up to the top nearly spilling over. I just want to make sure if I was to leave him for several hour and he got in there would he be ok?

I assume it will be much easier for him when he gets larger, and at the rate he is going it wont be long before he is palm sized.

----------


## daltar08

you need the fake plants in there like i did on mine so he can climb onto them lol, a stuck frog is a sad frog

----------


## cyris69

Just added three small red wigglers and two adult isopods and a baby that was on the worms to the viv. I will try to fashion some exits for the frog tomorrow. I'm thinking about cutting a 3-4" diameter pvc pipe in half and about the same in length and modify the pond area so he will have a shallow creek bed to go in and out of.

----------


## cyris69

He keeps getting in the water lol and getting stuck in there. I've been on the computer for a few hours and went to check on him and he is back in there hugging the lip and not getting out.  I just want to make sure he can't die being in the water for a long period of time lets say 8 hours while I'm sleeping. I think he is trying to eat fish.

----------


## Tyler

the frog can drown honestly i think the water is to deep id put something in there to make it easier to get in and out i only used a little clay tray for mine when he was that size if he's having trouble getting in and out id be worried even if its just some paper towels that piled up id try something

----------


## cyris69

Oh this is what I added, instead of having this corkboard piece on the substrate I added it to the water and it is holding in place rather well.



But now his turd *** is getting stuck under it trying to get out. When not floating he always dives to get where he wants to go.

----------


## Tyler

do you have anything like drift wood that will sink o the bottom and make a little ramp?

----------


## cyris69

Unfortunately no, I want to try and block off the water section but I fear if he gets over it he will not be getting back out. His hole he made is under the pothos the back right corner next to the water so he is always watching the fish and jumps in occasionally. I might need to go out and fget some sheet rock tomorrow and build up something for him to get out or try your method. But I still feel he will always dive to swim and get stuck

----------


## cyris69

Ok, I found a water feature from my old fish tank and added it.

----------


## Tyler

i just suck with the small tray to be safe now that my lil guy's gotten bigger ill be making a water section but mine lived in a 10g for a month before i felt confident to up the size and the water depth with baby herps ya gotta be careful

----------


## cyris69

He is going for the fish. He just wobbled over there and is attacking the fish but hitting the plexiglass where there is about 1/2" visibility into the water. It's quite cute watching him get closer and closer so maybe we will see if this works. Is he going to hurt himself tonging the glass?

----------


## Tyler

i dont think so, Rex tongues the glass every now and then when hungry ( i dont feed in the enclosure so i think he's just trying to get my attention) but i dont see a problem as long as he doesnt hit it to hard

----------


## cyris69

Ok, good. He isn't lunging into it or anything. He has stopped so I think he realizes its not working but now he is nearly hovering over the water. I'm not certain the thing in the water will get him back onto substrate but at least out of the water.

I sincerely thank you for helping me out so much and being here to wade through my barrage of questions.

----------


## Tyler

haha its not a problem, some one did this with me so i dont mind, and it helps time pass by at work lol! i would work on getting some drift wood for the tank to make a ramp though or maybe even making a little one out of lightcreete im still learning myself my pixie is only a few months older than yours hes just hardly larger than the palm of my hand lol (ive only had him a month so thats really fast =P)

----------


## cyris69

:Smile:  I will definitely go out and look for a good solution tomorrow after doing some home improvements in the morning (or whenever I actually wake up  :Wink:  ).

----------


## Tyler

im on shift till 6am so yea =P ill be sleeping but monday is tank day putting the whole thing together!

----------


## cyris69

His fatness will not stop getting in there. He just chills out in the water and is now fully capable of getting in and out but you have to push him to make him jump out otherwise he keeps trying to get away from you in water.. Also one of the platies is MIA as well as a guppy. He is also using it for his toilet.

----------


## Tyler

Yea Rex only poops in his water too kinda sucks!! Lol and I think it's a defense mechanism to dive in the water away from predators (I could be wrong) as long as he can get in and out easily you should be fine rex chills in his water all day

----------


## daltar08

not sure where to post this i think op will appreciate it though

----------


## cyris69

That is priceless!! Did you make that?



He is completely in love with his new tank and water area. I hope he is quite happy!

----------


## daltar08

yea i made it, i felt youd appreciate it considering you have a me gusta face as an avatar

----------


## cyris69

I certainly did  :Smile:  

Well, I think he has decided to be full aquatic lol. He absolutely loves bathing and soaking in the water. He is the first of my frogs that have gotten in water. My dwarf and pacmans never ever get in there water bowls.

----------


## cyris69

I just wish I didn't scare him so much coming into the room since its my computer room/office which we are converting into a frog room soon.

----------


## cyris69

Just added two algae shrimp to help with cleaning as well. Also, just finished setting an aquatic area in a 10gal tank for my dwarf pyxie. I think I will keep it fish-less maybe add some inverts or something and the underwater filter is on the way. That 9$ Amazon.com: Hagen Elite Underwater Mini Filter, UL Listed: Pet Supplies is freaking awesome they just recently bumped it to 13 bucks but is so worth it. It moves water around like a much larger filter and does a good job could easily handle a 10gal tank.

----------


## billmanson

nice frog with a good photographer, haha

----------



----------


## cyris69



----------


## Tyler

Nice!

----------



----------


## cyris69

Just got my auction winning of 90+ horn worms and 1/4lb dried chow from C&S Feeders today and he freaking loves them!

----------


## cyris69

So is it the more colorful means female? Mine is rather dull colored

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## cyris69

This is the best shot I could get of his underside.


He is starting to get yellow around the legs.

----------

